# Xrdp howto?

## grooveman

Hello.

I want to use Xrdp so that windows clients do not have to add any additional software to their machines, and because it has encryption.

However, I have discovered a shocking dearth of documentation on how to get this going.

I have my xrdp.ini

```

[globals]

bitmap_cache=yes

bitmap_compression=yes

port=3389

crypt_level=low

[xrdp1]

name=sesman

lib=libvnc.so

username=ask

password=ask

ip=1x.9x.1x7.x15

port=-1

```

I have set xrdp to start at the default runlevel.

Since it relies on vnc, I also started that up using the "vncserver" script that comes with vnc.  (I am not using tightvnc or any of the other variants, I'm trying to stick with the standard deps as drawn out in portage).

I can vnc to the box without problem.

But, when I try to rdp to the box, I get the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> started connecting
> 
> connecting to sesman
> ...

 

I have been at this for hours now, and I cannot figure out what this thing wants from me.

Also, when I run vncserver, i get this for the output:

 *Quote:*   

> xauth: (stdin):1:  bad display name "my_unqualified_hostname:1" in "add" command
> 
> New 'my_unqualified_hostname:1 (root)' desktop is hostname:1
> 
> Starting applications specified in /root/.vnc/xstartup
> ...

 

I also don't know where that is coming from, or if it is significant... like I said, vnc still connects...

Can someone give me a hand?

Thanks!

G

----------

## grooveman

Okay then...

No one wants to play with me... fine.

I found the answer.  I did not have an xsession defined in my rc.conf (because I login via kdm/xdm/gdm, and don't start X via startx, so it never bothered me before).

Once I put in KDE-3.5, everything works peachy!  (umm. peachily?  Um... very fruit-like at any rate).

G

----------

## stormer

Thanks a lot, where 2007 now, since I wasn't require to use Windo$ before that, I had no interest in xrdp.  This peace of work need a uge cleanup ...

----------

## mackerel

Hey thanks!!!

I too looked several hours for an answer.

----------

